# Vaccinations for Morocco



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

This is an update on a previous thread. It is six weeks until we leave for Spain and the journey to Morocco. We telephoned the doctor's surgery this morning, got an appointment for 3.50 and were seen by the surgery nurse. She was well prepared with our notes and advised us to have a diphtheria, tetanus and polio jab and another for Hepatitis A. We were administered with these there and then. She also gave us Typhoid vaccine in a tablet form which you keep in the fridge and take three times on alternate days. None of this cost anything. If you want Hepatitis B, it is a series of three and costs £35.
She printed out information on all these plus print-outs on animal bites, first aid, food and water precautions, insect bite avoidance (as if!!) advice for travel in remote areas and water purification. She could not have been more helpful - she said Morocco was not for her, but had all the knowledge we needed.
It took about an hour out of our lives, surely worth it just to avoid these dreadful diseases. I don't dwell on risk in Morocco, but sensible precautions re hygiene should be followed.
A good tip I also read elsewhere is to take a copy of your prescription if you are taking medication with you as proof that your tablets - statins, for example - are not imported drugs. I'm not sure how this works with the rest of the stuff in the medicine cabinet however!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think it's a good idea for anyone to keep most of these vaccinations up to date no matter where they are travelling. Can I also draw your attention to this post that I put up almost a year ago ?:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-131802-schistosomiasis-bilharzia-in-morocco-be-aware.html

G


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*Bilharzia*

Thanks Grizzly, we had read your previous post. There doesn't seem to be any preventative vaccination against that. I agree that travellers should do everything sensible to keep their protection valid and avoid ill advised behaviour.
Forewarned is forearmed!


----------

